# is it legal to buy steroids online



## bluestaffy09 (Jan 16, 2012)

If so can anyone recommend any sites


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes it is, and no we can't.


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

edit mate before the big boys see this post,you may get banned :thumbup1:


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

google.com


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Play.com


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

www.ima****.com


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

^ brilliant


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain-splooge said:


> www.ima****.com


and yes i did click the link


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Be careful many of the online sites are scammers, I read once that some dude ordered some and got scammed, they then cleared his bank account out, then got his address and burgled him and cleaned out his house, with the papers they burgled they then repossesed his house and took his car and dog, they then had all his id so impersonated him and went to his place of employment and started working there and took his job and then walked off with his wife and kids, he then ended up broke and homeless so they found out where he was and whilst he slept face down in a sleeping bag in an alley they then took his virginity, he's now in the nuthouse as no one believes that he lost his whole life by asking for a source on a bodybuilding forum.

You've been warned.

Like I said be aware


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Be careful many of the online sites are scammers, I read once that some dude ordered some and got scammed, they then cleared his bank account out, then got his address and burgled him and cleaned out his house, with the papers they burgled they then repossesed his house and took his car and dog, they then had all his id so impersonated him and went to his place of employment and started working there and took his job and then walked off with his wife and kids, he then ended up broke and homeless so they found out where he was and whilst he slept face down in a sleeping bag in an alley they then took his virginity, he's now in the nuthouse as no one believes that he lost his whole life by asking for a source on a bodybuilding forum.
> 
> You've been warned.
> 
> Like I said be aware


fck me, that poor bastard


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Be careful many of the online sites are scammers, I read once that some dude ordered some and got scammed, they then cleared his bank account out, then got his address and burgled him and cleaned out his house, with the papers they burgled they then repossesed his house and took his car and dog, they then had all his id so impersonated him and went to his place of employment and started working there and took his job and then walked off with his wife and kids, he then ended up broke and homeless so they found out where he was and whilst he slept face down in a sleeping bag in an alley they then took his virginity, he's now in the nuthouse as no one believes that he lost his whole life by asking for a source on a bodybuilding forum.
> 
> You've been warned.
> 
> Like I said be aware


bloody hell too much time comes to mind


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

i have a science home kit, ill do you a batch of rhino horn for half the price.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

listen mate it is legal but here is the best thing you can do. go to local gym find the biggest guy you ever saw and ask him if he can help you out. if you get it right you will find a real source and not get scammed


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sy. said:


> ebay mate untapped gold mine


Surprising


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Sy. said:


> ebay mate untapped gold mine


i have actually seen some on ebay once!


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Be careful many of the online sites are scammers, I read once that some dude ordered some and got scammed, they then cleared his bank account out, then got his address and burgled him and cleaned out his house, with the papers they burgled they then repossesed his house and took his car and dog, they then had all his id so impersonated him and went to his place of employment and started working there and took his job and then walked off with his wife and kids, he then ended up broke and homeless so they found out where he was and whilst he slept face down in a sleeping bag in an alley they then took his virginity, he's now in the nuthouse as no one believes that he lost his whole life by asking for a source on a bodybuilding forum.
> 
> You've been warned.
> 
> Like I said be aware


Damn mate, you shoulda Write a mexican novele or something, theres some talent going on


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Same lol was advertised as gaspari superpump 250 iirc.. was test enth or something :lol:


Some are more blatant

Dana-=-=-

One guy sells heart n pinks freely by his rep


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i just checked ebay there lol .. theres a guy from london that says send me an email for info about the EMPTY BOX hahahah


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Be careful many of the online sites are scammers, I read once that some dude ordered some and got scammed, they then cleared his bank account out, then got his address and burgled him and cleaned out his house, with the papers they burgled they then repossesed his house and took his car and dog, they then had all his id so impersonated him and went to his place of employment and started working there and took his job and then walked off with his wife and kids, he then ended up broke and homeless so they found out where he was and whilst he slept face down in a sleeping bag in an alley they then took his virginity, he's now in the nuthouse as no one believes that he lost his whole life by asking for a source on a bodybuilding forum.
> 
> You've been warned.
> 
> Like I said be aware


genius


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

www.fabswingers.com


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Be careful many of the online sites are scammers, I read once that some dude ordered some and got scammed, they then cleared his bank account out, then got his address and burgled him and cleaned out his house, with the papers they burgled they then repossesed his house and took his car and dog, they then had all his id so impersonated him and went to his place of employment and started working there and took his job and then walked off with his wife and kids, he then ended up broke and homeless so they found out where he was and whilst he slept face down in a sleeping bag in an alley they then took his virginity, he's now in the nuthouse as no one believes that he lost his whole life by asking for a source on a bodybuilding forum.
> 
> You've been warned.
> 
> Like I said be aware


That's enough to put anyone off from making online transactions :lol:


----------

